# Manual de Adaptación de ICs moduladores en Fuentes SMPS



## Juan Romero

ATENCION: La información que se comparte aqui esta solamente basada en la experiencia del autor en reparacion de fuentes SMPS, por lo tanto recomiendo al amigo lector tener mucho cuidado en la aplicacion de la misma ya que una mala practica podria causar un grave daño en el equipo a reparar e incluso daño personal; siendo asi el autor no se responsabiliza por este hecho ya que este tema esta dirigido a personal capacitado en esta area.

*Manual de Adaptacion de ICs moduladores en Fuentes SMPS*

*INTRODUCCION*

En la actualidad se ha generalizado el uso de las fuentes Switching o SMPS en los aparatos domesticos, por lo tanto hoy en dia el tecnico electronico deberia estar capacitado para brindar mantenimiento a este tipo de fuentes. Sin embargo a veces el tecnico  se encuentra con el problema de que al momento de reemplazar el integrado modulador, este no esta en el mercado imposibilitandolo asi de reparar la fuente.
Siendo conciente de esta dificultad a la cual enfrentan algunos tecnicos el autor busco una viabilidad de solucion al problema la cual se expone en el presente tema. Doy por hecho que amigo lector tiene los conocimientos basicos del tema y por lo tanto aqui solo se tocara el hecho de una posible solucion al problema.
Esta metodologia es general y se puede aplicar a cualquier modelo de fuente no importando que integrado oscilador use, siempre y cuando se tenga encuenta ciertos parametros tecnicos.
Aqui en este tema ire publicando algunas tecnicas y metodos para adaptar y reemplazar algunos ICs osciladores (PWM) en fuentes de aparatos domesticos y en esta ocasion explicare la forma de adaptar el IC oscilador de la empresa "FairChild Semiconductor" FSDM0265 con otro de la empresa "Power Integration" de la serie TOPSwitch el TOP223Y.


*FUNDAMENTACION TEORICA*

Como ya sabemos en una fuente SMPS el componente principal es el "transformador", el cual se ha reducido tremendamente su tamaño debido a la utilizacion de voltaje de alta frecuencia y materiales de ferrita, pero el principio de operacion es el mismo que su equivalente de baja frecuencia.
Si consideramos al transformador como una "caja negra" independientemente de su construccion y solo nos intereza la señal que ingresa asi como la que sale, entonces podemos deducir que el transformador funcionara siempre que nosotros ingresemos en su entrada (primario) una señal que tenga las mismas caracteristicas para la cual ha sido diseñado independientemente del circuito oscilador de la fuente y en consecuencia obtendremos en su salida (secundario) el mismo voltaje. Para entender mejor esto observe la siguiente figura:








Como se observa en la figura el circuito oscilador original es retirado para reemplazarlo por otro que oscile a la misma frecuencia o en algunos casos a una frecuencia mayor. Esto si es posible ya que al hacer funcionar el transformador que tiene una inductancia fija en una frecuencia mayor, se reduce la corriente pico del primario.

*PARTE EXPERIMENTAL*

Como mensione anteriormente esta metodologia es de uso generico y se puede aplicar para cualquier modulador PWM que existen en el mercado; pero aqui por lo pronto lo aplicare en la adaptacion de IC, FSDM0265 con el integrado de "POWER INTEGRATION" TOP223Y, el cual es un IC de muy buenas prestaciones y simplifica tremendamente el diseño de fuentes SMPS ya que solo dispone de tres terminales, reduciendo asi la necesidad de espacio y componentes adicionales ( ver sus respectivos Data Sheet ).






La adaptacion que aqui se propone es del IC, FSDM0265; este es un componente que se encuentra formando parte de las fuentes de alimentacion de los DVDs de algunas marcas muy conocidas como son LG, Samsung, Sony y otros; sin embargo hay otros que tambien pueden ser reemplazados como los que menciono a continuacion:
- 2B0265  (Infineon)
- 1H0280R  (Fairchild)
- 5H02659R  (Fairchild)
- VIPer22A  (SGS Semi.) y otros

Antes de realizar la adaptación, primero se debe tener en consideración algunos parametros técnicos los cuales debemos analizar con mucho criterio, estos son:

*Consideraciones Previas*

1) La potencia del TOP reemplazo debe de corresponder con la del IC a reemplazar. Podria ser de mayor potencia pero nunca menor (ver tablas).
2) La Frecuencia de oscilación del TOP reemplazo siempre debe ser igual o mayor que la frecuencia del IC a reemplazar, pero nunca menor.
3) El voltaje de alimentacion del IC reemplazo debe de estar dentro del rango del voltaje de alimentacion del IC original; es decir los voltajes de Bias del transformador deben de ser similares.
4) El circuito de la fuente debe de usar la misma topologia (Flyback) que la del TOP.
5) El circuito debe de presentar un control de reealimentacion optoacoplada.
6) Algunos componentes de la fuente original  deben de ser removidos para evitar que produscan perturbaciones al nuevo circuito TOP. 
7) Tener muy buen criterio de lo que se esta haciendo y asi se evitara cortocircuitos.
Aqui algunas tablas de referencia:












Con estas tablas podran elegir uds que componente usar considerando la potencia y la frecuencia de oscilacion de los integrados (mucho criterio).

*Analizando el Circuito*

En esta seccion analizaremos el diagrama del circuito de la fuente de DVD la cual es objeto de modificacion. Por lo tanto estudiaremos de acuerdo a nuestro criterio cuales son los componentes que removeremos y cuales son los dispositivos que se quedan a formar parte del nuevo circuito modificado con el TOP. Para esto recomiendo revisar las configuraciones basicas del TOP223Y y del integrado original en los data sheets.
El circuito de la fuente de DVD propuesto es el siguiente:






En el siguiente diagrama se analiza cuales son los componentes que seran removidos. Los que estan enmarcados en rojo son los que necesariamente se tienen que dessoldar de la placa PCB de la fuente para asi evitar que estos provoquen perturbacion al nuevo circuito.
Las aspas de color azul indican que en esa posicion del componente se debe de cortar las pista de cobre, liberando asi al componente de esa conexion y puediendolo  configurar de acuerdo al esquema del circuito TOP. Cualquier otra conexion se debera hacer con cablecillos o si no se pueden usar las pista que dejaron los componente removidos, pero siempre pensando lo que se hace. Mas detalles en la siguiente figura:







*Circuito Modificado*

El diagrama de la fuente de DVD con las modificaciones se puede observar en la siguiente figura. Note que se eliminaron algunos componentes y ademas se adicionaron otros.






El voltaje de bias  medido en Cx no debe de exeder los 12V; si fuera asi se tendra que colocar una resistencia Rx de un valor en el rango de 10 a 220 ohm hasta lograr aproximadamente los 12V en Cx.
Otra consideracion a tener es que el voltaje en el pin de "Control" del TOP223Y no debe de execer los 5.4V, este tambien se fija con Rx.
La resistencia Rc y el condensador Cc se adicionan para brindar mayor estabilidad al "loop" del control de la realimentacion.
La parte del circuito del secundario no sufre modificacion debido a que es igual a la configuracion que usa el TOP por lo tanto no se modifica a no ser que sea necesario.



*PRUEBA Y PUESTA EN MARCHA*

En esta etapa nos corresponde comprobar si nuestra modificacion se realizo con exito, para ello debemos armar el circuito de la fuente colocandolo en serie con una lampara o foco de 100W del voltaje que corresponda a la red que usemos (ver figura).
La finalidad de esta configuracion es proteger al circuito de la fuente y evitar que el TOP se nos "queme" debido a una mala practica o una mala conexion en el circuito. Si existiera un cortocircuito la lampara consumiria la energia exedente y por lo tanto se encenderia indicando que hay un cortocircuito, protegiendo de esta manera al TOP, evitando que se "queme".
Para mas detalle vea el diagrama siguiente:








Esperando que les sea de utilidad este pequeño "manual" me despido hasta una nueva oportunidad.

Juan Romero - El autor.


----------



## joryds

Hola Juan, te agradezco por compartir esta temática, en el momento estoy desarrollando una fuente de este tipo así que me va hacer muy útil esta información.
Gracias
Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Muy buena. Esto del tema de las fuentes no tengo tanta experiencia como la tuya, al menos en la empresa donde trabajaba utiliza otra técnica, que es la de compra nuevo y punto.

Al mismo hace negocio el cambio de fuente completa, ahorra tiempo y te dura mucho más.

No se complican la vida.

Aún así, muchas gracias por los tutos, ya que también vale para uno mismo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Excelente aporte Juan!

Gracias por tu colaboración a la comunidad.


----------



## Fogonazo

Excelente tu aporte. ¡


Saludos


----------



## MTAPIA

muy buena señor teorico


----------



## osirion66

Juan muchas gracias por tu aporte, la verdad me ayudo mucho y me dio la posibilidad de reparar una fuente de un dvd que daba por perdida....
En verdad estos tutor valen mucho para nosotros que apenas iniciamos y agradecemos a todos los muchachos del foro por compartirlos...
Un abrazo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sr. Juan Romero:

Usted es un *MAESTRO* de las SMPS!

Muchísimas gracias por este aporte de descomunal importancia para el foro.

Mi mas sincero agradecimiento.

Saludos!


----------



## jor1703

excellent...
saludos y gracias


----------



## fer716

hola sr juan romero . me gustaria hacerle una consulta contando con su aprobacion . tambien uso los top casi para todo tipo de fuentes y tengo una duda gigantesca al respecto.espero comunicacion para enviarle mi consulta. por que no se colocar un tema nuevo en el foro , soy bastante lerdo en el manejo de las preguntas y eso..de antemano agradesco su respuesta. por cierto su aporte esta de lujo , muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*





						Reemplazos Integrados de fuente no comerciales | Taller de Electrónica
					






					www.eltallerdelectronica.com
				












						Reemplazo de circuitos integrados en fuentes conmutadas.
					

Blog acerca del mundo de la electrónica: kits, proyectos electrónicos, artículos técnicos y  circuitos fáciles de hacer.




					www.kitelectronica.com
				



*


----------



## Arsenic

Hola, me llegó esta fuente NN de equipo DVD Player Videomax Mod. LP-1511 y el IC que gobierna la etapa primaria estaba quemado, al punto de que no se le notaba la serigrafía, motivo por el cual me resulta imposible conocer de qué integrado se trata. Pude solucionar los varios problemas que tenía (diodos del primario cruzados, resistores desvalorizados, algunos de ellos estaban fundidos), ahora llegó el turno del reemplazo del IC (el cual, obviamente no será el original, dado que desconozco de qué integrado se trata). El circuito original de la etapa primaria es el siguiente, tal cual como vino:

Y modificada con un TNY176PN me quedó de la siguiente manera. Funciona y todo, pero a la salida tira 12V cuando debería tirar 5 y el resto de las tensiones también las tira bastante elevadas. Les dejo cómo me quedó:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Reemplazaste el opto ? Si el opto está bién vas a tener que trabajar en la parte del control del opto (que no se ve en el diagrama)

El zener no está en corto o abierto ?


----------



## Arsenic

Hola, no tiene zener en la etapa de salida, sino un TL431 con el típico divisor resistivo con R1 = R2 = 10K al pin 2 del opto (pin1 del opto a GND). Sólo consta de unos Fast Diodes en las etapas de salida (FR107). 2 en la de Standby (5V), uno en la de 12V y otro en el de -12V.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiá el TL431 y poné el diagrama !


----------



## Arsenic

Ahí está la parte del secundario. Por falta de librerías lo hice por partes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que entre L1 y el cátodo te falta la resistencia limitadora , así vas a incendiar el zener programable TL431


----------



## Arsenic

El cátodo se conecta a R1, de 220Ohms. Sólo tengo esos cuatro resistores en el secundario.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mirá bien el circuito te falta "R1" :






Aqui se llama "R2"






Aqui se llama "Rsup"






Aqui se llama "1k to 5k"


----------



## Arsenic

Lo sé, pero es como vino de fábrica...


----------



## pandacba

El esquema parece esta mal, el katodo esta a R1 y al capacitor C5, no esta a la salida L1(no hay punot de nodo).
R2 y R1 estan unidos??


----------



## Arsenic

Cometí un error en el esquema. Efectivamente, el K del TL431 está mal, va al cátodo del PC817 en serie con la R de 1K. Ahí está corregido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Reemplazá R4 o R3 o ambas por un preset a ver si podés setear correctamente el voltaje


----------



## Arsenic

Leyendo el Datasheet, respecto del DM311 se "recomienda" colocar un resistor y no mandar derecho el pin al [+] del capacitor de filtro. Además de eso, hay que colocar un resistor de 100K en paralelo con los pines 3 y 4. Hice eso y puse un resistor de 1M en serie con el pin VStr y quedó estable! Muchas gracias por todo. Respecto de los resistores, desoldé un pin de cada una y las medí todas. Ninguna desvalorizada. Un saludo a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por favor subí el diagrama de la reforma final y completa !


----------



## Ezzessin

Buenas, Gracias a dios encontré este foro y ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme, soy nuevo en tema fuentes, y necesito reemplazar un ic, el código es Q0365R y es de una fuente de tv lcd Samsung, está bien dificil conseguirlo y quería saber si alguien tiene la amabilidad de decirme si hay alguno equivalente para adaptar, dicha fuente utiliza casi todos los pines del integrado, puedo darles todos los datos si deciden ayudarme, una disculpa si no es este el lugar donde debo preguntar, y gracias de antemano, un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , no es el sitio , después hago limpieza:

Fijate :









						Q0365r Fsq0365r Fsq 0365r 0365 Q0365 Fsq0365 Qo365r Fsqo365r - $ 455,62
					

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Somos Tecnoliveusa - Más de 18 años vendiendo en Mercado Libre. Importadores Directos de todos nuestros productos. Traemos a pedido lo que necesite...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Q0365r Fsq0365r Fsq 0365r 0365 Q0365 Fsq0365 Sop8 Smd Ic Ci - $ 530,55
					

PREGUNTAS FRECUENTES: Por favor, lea antes de comprar!NOMBRE: Electrònica.HHUBICACIÔN: Ciudad de Còrdoba, Argentina.STOCK: No hace falta preguntar si hay stock. El "Stock disponible" aparece arriba del botòn "Comprar". Mantenemos el stock actualizado, pero en caso que no hubiera stock, se...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Ezzessin

Gracias por responder, quisiera eliminar mi comentario pero no se como, les cuento que despues de mucho googlear y llamar todo el día me encontré a la única electrónica de la provincia que lo tiene, el lugar se llama "Discomse", ya que los articulos de mercadolibre son de la provincia de cordoba y se complica bastante, voy a leer las reglas del foro para no cometer mas errores, saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ezzessin dijo:


> "Discomse"


----------

